# questions about endoscopy and GERD diagnosis



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello everyone! I am finally scheduled for an Endoscopy on January 29, and since I dread it anyway







I'd like to hear some of your experiences, good and bad, and any comfort and/or advice you can give me! Thanks!Also, has anyone ever suspected they have GERD and had all the classic symptoms, only to find out from the Endoscopy that they do not have it??? If so, then what did you do?Thanks so much!


----------



## 22331 (Jan 2, 2007)

HI BLUE, I just had my first one a few dayz ago and althought I remember bits and pieces, for the most part you will be so medicated you wont remember much. THANK GOD! From what I do remeber it was'nt that enjoyable. I have been feeling very crappy due to my hiatal hernia but the Dr. swore there was only mild inflammation. But once you have this done your anxiety will calm down hopefully. I do feel better knowing that it was'nt as bad as I was thinking. Good luck and just keep calm. You will be happier once its over with.


----------



## 22331 (Jan 2, 2007)

please excuse the typo's. LOL. Still dopey I suppose.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I had one in September. Nothing to it, and I had been so scared! I did talk to the doctor before he started the procedure (told him I was terrified), and he assured me that if I wasn't sleeping, or that if I didn't seem relaxed, they'd give me a little more of the medication. He was true to his word. When I woke up, I asked when they'd be starting. The nurse said I was all done. (Talk to your doctor, maybe even a few days earlier. It might put your mind at rest.)


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

except that I don't mind surgery at all, I had the same experience as madge - didn't even know I'd had it.Also, my throat and stomach weren't sore at all afterwards, which was a nice surprise.


----------

